# Topics > Projects >  Robot plays Angry Birds

## Airicist

Georgia Institute for Robotics and Intelligent Machines

School of Electrical and Computer Engineering (ECE) 

Leader of project - Ayanna Howard

----------


## Airicist

Angry DARwIn Georgia Tech

Published on Oct 22, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Kids Teach Robot How to Play Angry Birds (Demo) 

Published on Jul 10, 2014




> Georgia Tech has created a robot-smart tablet system as a future rehabilitation tool for children with cognitive and motor-skill disabilities. Children teach the robot how to play Angry Birds.
> 
> A clinician could program the robot to cater to a child's needs, such as turn taking or hand-eye coordination tasks, and then send the machine home.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Plays Angry Birds 

 Published on Jul 10, 2014




> With the help of a smart tablet and Angry Birds, children can now do something typically reserved for engineers and computer scientists: program a robot to learn new skills. The Georgia Institute of Technology project is designed to serve as a rehabilitation tool and to help kids with disabilities.
> 
> Visit here for more information: 
> 
> "Your next opponent in Angry Birds could be a robot"
> Georgia Tech team pairs humanoid with popular game to help kids with rehabilitation
> 
> July 10, 2014

----------

